# Two nice ones caught back to back



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Back in August we were fishing at night in a strip lake and caught two nice Bass on back to back casts. My buddy caught the first one on a worm and it was his biggest Bass yet(22.5"). Well after the pictures and putting the beast back he said he was done. So, I said I was going to finish out the section we were fishing and on the first cast with a jig hooked in to another one(21.5")! I couldn't hardly believe it. Two 6+ lb Bass within minutes of each other and less than 10yards apart. Both fish were put back, just like all the big ones we catch!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! nice fish. You obviously weren't anywhere near cleveland. Too cold up here at night for shorts and a tshirt.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh my! Those are real real real nice looking bass! Way to go!

Isn't it weird how an angler can cover a bunch of water/cover, and then hook up on back-to-back casts?

Nice pics! Good post...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd definitely take either one of those bass anyday of the week. Nice,very nice.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Great pics, great post, and kudos on the catch, photo, release. Thumbs up!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome...high 5's to both of you for CPR.
who had to buy the beer on the way home from that trip? obviously the guy who caught the 21.5"


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

fantastic catch! great pics and report


----------

